# Langzeittest: Innovatek Protect IP mit Echtfarbe



## GoZoU (20. Oktober 2008)

Viele von euch kennen sicherlich folgende Situation: 
​Die neue Hardware ist bestellt und auch die lang ersehnten Wakü-Teile sind endlich eingetroffen. Nach mühevoller Installation der Hardware im Case und der nicht minder aufwendigen Montage der Wasserkühlung soll letztere noch optisch angepasst werden. Hierzu habt ihr euch bereits im Vorfeld verschiedene Gedanken gemacht und evtl. LEDs, Beleuchtungs-Kits oder Kaltlichtkathoden gekauft, doch etwas fehlt noch zur perfekten Optik. 

Ein gescheiter Wasserzusatz, der die trist wirkende Kühlflüssig in einen echten Blickfang verwandelt. Genau an dieser Stelle beginnen allerdings die Probleme, denn hat man mal einen gescheit aussehenden Zusatz bzw. ein Fertiggemisch gefunden, entpuppt sich dieses nicht selten als eine der vielen Nieten aus den reichhaltigen Sortimenten der einzelnen Hersteller. 

Das Ausflocken der Zusätz stört nicht nur ungemein das Gesamtbild, sondern kann auch die Funktionsfähigkeit der Wasserkühlung massiv beeinflussen. Ebenfalls ärgerlich ist das Auftreten von Korrosion an einzelnen Bauelementen. Bei der Diskussion um günstige und gute Zusätze fiel dabei der Begriff "Echtfarbe" im *WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*, kurzer Hand entschied ich mich dazu, besagte Farbe einmal auszuprobieren.

Dazu mischte ich mir 200 Milliliter Kühlflüssigkeit (bestehend aus Innovatek Protect IP Konzentrat und demineralisiertem Wasser) in einem abgekochten Behälter an und füllte die Flüssigkeit anschließend in eine Flasche (ebenfalls abgekocht). Als nächstes kamen noch sechs Tropfen der Farbe sowie ein Stück PVC-Schlauch dazu und die Flasche wurde wieder mit ihrem Deckel verschlossen. Jetzt muss das Gebräu vorerst sein Dasein in meiner Fensterbank fristen und unter Beweisstellen, dass sich keine Schwebstoffe bilden.

Ein Update mit Bild werde ich alle paar Tage in diesen Thread einfügen. Im Anhang findet ihr bereits ein paar Bilder, die euch hoffentlich einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln können. Ich für meinen Teil bin mit dem - mit nur sechs Tropfen - erreichten Farbeffekt schon sehr zufrieden .​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2008)

Nur so als Tipp:
Das Zeug, dass meinen Kreislauf lange Zeit verfärbt hat (vermutlich aus nem gebrauchten Radiator) hat sich bei Sonneneinstrahlung recht schnell entfärbt.
Würde eine zweite Probe im Schatten vorschlagen.

P.S.:
und ganze Abästze zentriert lesen sich imho sehr schlecht.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Oktober 2008)

lustige aber sinnvolle IDEE!!!


----------



## GoZoU (20. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur so als Tipp:
> Das Zeug, dass meinen Kreislauf lange Zeit verfärbt hat (vermutlich aus nem gebrauchten Radiator) hat sich bei Sonneneinstrahlung recht schnell entfärbt.
> Würde eine zweite Probe im Schatten vorschlagen.
> 
> ...



Hab die Formatierung mal geändert. Eine Probe zum Vergleich hab ich bereits abgezwackt. Die steht sicher vor jeglicher Sonneneinstrahlung im Keller 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## f3rr1s (20. Oktober 2008)

Super Idee mal schaun was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2008)

Wenns gut ist kommt das raus was du auf dem ersten Bild bereits siehst. Wenns schlecht ist wirds spannender.


----------



## GoZoU (21. Oktober 2008)

So hier das erste kleine Update nach insgesamt 2 Tagen:

Wie ihr auf den Bildern im Anhang erkennen könnt, haben sich noch keine Schwebstoffe oder Ablagerungen ausgebildet und die Farbe ist immer noch top  Auch der Schlauch weist im Vergleich zu einem "frischen" Stück (das kurze, rechte) - welches ebenfalls in einem Bad aus Inno Protect IP und demin. Wasser gelagert wird - noch keine Verfärbungen auf.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2008)

Super Test  Bin mal gespannt was auf die Lange Zeit dabei rauskommt. Die Farbe scheint wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein.


----------



## HESmelaugh (22. Oktober 2008)

Die Farbe ist echt sehr schön geworden.

Ich hab noch eine allgemeine Frage zu so einem Test: Wie denkt ihr, dass sich Bewegung und Temperatur auf solche Wasserzusätze auswirken?

Als konkretes Beispiel kommt mir dazu die Zalman-Flüssigkeit in den Sinn. Ich hatte eine Flasche davon recht lange rumstehen und es gab keine Ausflockungen oder dergleichen. Nach ein paar Wochen in einem WaKü-Kreislauf fand ich aber diverse Rückstände davon in den Kühlern. Kann es sein, dass es erst durch die Bewegung und höhere Temperatur zur solchen Rückständen kommen konnte?


----------



## Amigo (22. Oktober 2008)

HESmelaugh schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist echt sehr schön geworden.
> 
> Ich hab noch eine allgemeine Frage zu so einem Test: Wie denkt ihr, dass sich Bewegung und Temperatur auf solche Wasserzusätze auswirken?
> 
> Als konkretes Beispiel kommt mir dazu die Zalman-Flüssigkeit in den Sinn. Ich hatte eine Flasche davon recht lange rumstehen und es gab keine Ausflockungen oder dergleichen. Nach ein paar Wochen in einem WaKü-Kreislauf fand ich aber diverse Rückstände davon in den Kühlern. Kann es sein, dass es erst durch die Bewegung und höhere Temperatur zur solchen Rückständen kommen konnte?


Hallo, da bei mir in diesem Jahr auch noch eine Wakü in den Rechner soll, mit farbigem Wasser, bin ich auch mal gespannt wie sich das hier entwickelt... 

Ich würde jetzt annehmen, dass sich im Ruhezustand vlt. eher Ablagerungen bilden als wenn Bewegung im Kreislauf ist 

Denke da an Getränkepulver...


----------



## GoZoU (22. Oktober 2008)

HESmelaugh schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine allgemeine Frage zu so einem Test: Wie denkt ihr, dass sich Bewegung und Temperatur auf solche Wasserzusätze auswirken?
> 
> Als konkretes Beispiel kommt mir dazu die Zalman-Flüssigkeit in den Sinn. Ich hatte eine Flasche davon recht lange rumstehen und es gab keine Ausflockungen oder dergleichen. Nach ein paar Wochen in einem WaKü-Kreislauf fand ich aber diverse Rückstände davon in den Kühlern. Kann es sein, dass es erst durch die Bewegung und höhere Temperatur zur solchen Rückständen kommen konnte?



Ich hätte jetzt auch gedacht, dass Flüssigkeiten eher ausflocken wenn sie nicht lange stehen. Zur Temperatur: Meine Testbrühe hat es mollig warm. Wie schon geschrieben, steht sie in der Fensterbank (nach Süden raus) und bekommt daher auch eine Ladung UV-Licht ab. Unter der Fensterbank ist eine Heizung, die zusätzlich wärmt. Die Vergleichsflüssigkeit habe ich in einem Kühlschrank im Keller gelagert.

Bzgl. der Bewegung der Flüssigkeit: Ab und an schüttle ich die Flasche mal durch, nämlich immer dann wenn sich Kondenswasser bildet. Sollte sich das Gebräu nach drei bis vier Wochen als einigermaßen stabil erweisen hatte ich vor, es evtl. mit einem alten Kühler in einen kleinen Testkreislauf zu packen. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## b0s (22. Oktober 2008)

Sehr interessant! 
Was kostet diese "Echtfarbe" im Vergleich zu den üblichen Farbzusätzen?


----------



## GoZoU (22. Oktober 2008)

b0s schrieb:


> Sehr interessant!
> Was kostet diese "Echtfarbe" im Vergleich zu den üblichen Farbzusätzen?


 Quasi nichts. 

*Zum Vergleich: 
* 
Eine Spritze Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - Blood Red kostet rund 4 Euro und enthält 3 ml Flüssigkeit. Das macht einen Preis von *1,33 Euro pro Milliliter*. Die rote Echtfarbe war mit 3 Euro günstiger als die anderen Farbtöne (diese kosten 6 Euro). In einer Flasche sind 150 ml, was einen Preis von nur *0,02 Euro pro Milliliter* macht. Selbst mit 6 Euro wären die anderen Farben deutlich günstiger als andere Farbzusätze (0,04 Euro pro Milliliter).

Dazu habe ich den Farbton mit nur ein paar Tropfen erreicht. Man kann also mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass die Flasche eine Weile reichen wird .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## b0s (22. Oktober 2008)

Das klingt ja wirklich vielversprechend. Na dann bin ich ja mal umso gespannnter auf die Langzeitergebnisse


----------



## el barto (22. Oktober 2008)

Wo hast du die "Echtfarbe" gekauft? 
Scheint ja bisher nicht zu flocken und günstig ist es auch noch. 

mfg el barto


----------



## GoZoU (22. Oktober 2008)

Die habe ich in einer Drogerie in Dortmunds Innenstadt gekauft. Bei Zeiten werde ich mal schauen ob es die auch bei mir zu Hause irgendwo gibt. Im Prinzip ist es ja nur Farbe zum Einfärben von Textilien.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ace (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ja auch schon sehr viel rum experimentiert,aber was ich noch nie benutzt habe ist Innovatek Protect.  Bin mal gespannt wie das alles mal aussieht bei dir im laufe der Zeit.


----------



## GoZoU (1. November 2008)

So, heute ist der zwölfte Tag. Da wird es Zeit für ein kleines Update. Bisher bilden sich keine Ausflockungen und die Farbe ist immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Leider ist auf dem Bild diesmal etwas Farbrauschen, aber auch beim zehnten Versuch habe ich es nicht es diesmal vollständig zu eliminieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (1. November 2008)

Oberhalb des Wasserspiegels sind das kleine Ablagerungen am Schlauch?


----------



## GoZoU (1. November 2008)

Nein, das ist die Spieglung von der Oberfläche. Sieht zugegebenermaßen auf den ersten Blick so aus wie Ablagerung...da hab ich beim Fotografieren nicht aufgepasst 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## b0s (10. November 2008)

Wie siehts aus, was sagt der aktuelle Zustand?


----------



## GoZoU (10. November 2008)

Wenn du einen Moment warten kannst mach ich dir ein paar Bilder und verlier ein zwei Sätze dazu 

€: Hier sind die versprochenen Bilder.

Der Schlauch weißt inzwischen eine leichte Färbung auf, das lässt sich aber auch bei anderen Farbzusätzen nicht vermeiden und stört die Optik keines Wegs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal die Suppe ohne Schlauch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mit Schlauch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An sich ist das Gemisch noch schön klar, in einem zweiten Aufbau mit einem anderen PVC-UV-Schlauch traten jedoch leichte Flocken auf. Diese haben sich nicht weiter vermehrt und sind wirklich kaum zu erkennen. Leider war das Stück Schlauch schon etwas älter, so dass ich nicht ausschließen kann, dass sich Staub darin befunden hat. Die eigentliche sowie die Mischung im Kühlschrank sind bisher nicht von Flockenbildung betroffen. Ihr werdet sicher festgestellt haben, dass sich die Füllung der Flasche leicht verringert hat. Das liegt daran, dass ich für den anderen Versuch etwas von der Flüssigkeit abgezwackt habe.

 MfG
GoZoU


----------



## GoZoU (3. Dezember 2008)

Heute ist es soweit, 1,5 Monate nach Beginn des Tests fallen die ersten Flocken aus dem Gemisch aus (sowohl bei dem Gebräu in der Fensterbank als auch bei der Mischung im Kühlschrank). Die Farbe ist zwar noch immer 1A, dennoch zeigt es mal wieder, dass farbige Wasserzusätze zu Flockenbildung führen können. Beide Proben wurden in der ganzen Zeit nicht bewegt. Sollte ich günstig an eine gebrauchte Pumpe kommen, dann werde ich den Test noch einmal in einem bewegten System wiederholen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2008)

Kannst ja mal probieren, ob du die Flocken durch Schütteln wieder wegbekommst.
Schließlich ist auch unter realen Bedingungen nicht rund um die Uhr Bewegung.
(Das Wasser in meinen Radiatoren steht z.B. seit dem Rechnerausfall vor ~3,5 Wochen still - auch in solchen Fällen sollte nichts ausflocken bzw.  sich ganz schnell wieder entflocken, wenns los geht)


----------



## GoZoU (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja, durch Schütteln lassen sich die Flocken wieder beseitigen. Aber wie du schon sagtest, im Normalfall sollte da auch ruhend nichts passieren. Wenn ich das in einem bewegten Kreislauf testen sollte, dann werde ich das natürlich versuchen einigermaßen praxisnah zu gestalten (sprich: keine 24h Stunden über mehrere Tage laufen lassen und dem System "Ruhepausen" gönnen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## b0s (3. Dezember 2008)

Nochmal ein großes  für den Test! 

Wenn die Flocken durch schütteln beseitigt werden können, stehen die Chancen aber doch ganz gut, dass in einem realen Kreislauf keine Beeinträchtigung entsteht.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (6. Dezember 2008)

Sehr gut, sowas in der Art habe ich schonmal gesucht,
da sich solche Langzeittests schwer finden...


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Dezember 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> [..]im Normalfall sollte da auch ruhend nichts passieren.[..]



ich bin da ehr kritisch, da in der Farbe feine Schwebstoffe drin sind. diese können sich ablagern und dabei verklumpen. Ich denke es sind die Stoffe die das Wasser nicht mehr lösen kann, diese Flocken dann aus. 
 Das könnte die Ursache sein. Auf lange Sicht(1 bis 1,5 Jahr) würde ich darauf sogar tippen, dass die Flasche durchsichtig wird und die Farbe am Boden liegt. Im bewegten Kreislauf würden sich auch Ablagerungen bilden, auch von den Stoffen die das Wasser nicht mehr lösen kann aber die Farbe wäre noch da.


----------



## RuNNer90 (2. Januar 2009)

Gibts denn irgendwelche Neuigkeiten? Das Thema interessiert mich ziemlich.


----------



## GoZoU (2. Januar 2009)

Die Mischung steht immer noch in meinem Fenster respektive Kühlschrank. Bis auf die erwähnten Ausflockungen bei dauerhaft ruhender Lagerung kann ich nichts weiter erkennen. Wird die Flasche einmal alle paar Wochen geschüttelt treten auch keine Ablagerungen auf, die Farbe ist noch wie am ersten Tag.

Zu empfehlen ist es aber dennoch nicht. Die Tatsache, dass überhaupt Ablagerungen auftreten reicht mir vollkommen aus, um das Gemisch nicht in ein System kommen zu lassen (zumindest so lange ich kein Testsystem dafür habe).

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (16. Januar 2009)

Da ich am Überlegen bin, mein Kühlmittel einzufärben, habe ich mich entschlossen es erst zu testen bevor ich meinen Komponeneten damit in Kontakt bringe.
Mein Kühlmittel besteht aus Destilierten Wasser & Feser Base Korrosionsschutz im Verhältnis 50:1.
Zu Einfärben habe ich mich für das Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - Steel Blue entschieden, aber schaut selbst.
Eine Probe geht wie bei GoZoU auf die Fensterbank, und die andere in die dunkelste Kellerecke.

Die Farbe ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... die Arbeitsmittel ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... das Glas, Deckel und Schlauch wurden abgekocht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... die fertige Mischung ...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=62481&stc=1&d=1232127405


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und so schaut es im Schlauch aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@GoZoU,
ich fand es passend dafür gleich deinen Thread mit zu benutzen.
Ich hoffe du hast nichts dagegen!.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## nemetona (27. Januar 2009)

Zwischenbericht nach 10 Tagen.
Leider ist schon eine deutliche Ausflockung zu erkennen, diese lösen sich wieder wenn man die Mischung umrühert, auch wenn die Farbe noch ein schönes Blau bietet, kommt der Einsatz in der Wakü für mich daher nicht in Frage.

Gruß, Nemetona




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (27. Januar 2009)

Schade, scheint das gleiche Phänomen wie bei der Echtfarbe zu sein 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (27. Januar 2009)

Ist aber schwer Nachvollziehbar, die einzige gleiche Komponente die wir haben ist Destiliertes Wasser, Korrosionsschutz, Farbzusatz und Schlauch sind alles verschiedene Produkte.
Im LuxxForum hab ich mal gelesen, das einige auf Lebensmittelfarbe schwören, ob dies noch nen Test wert ist?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## GoZoU (27. Januar 2009)

Da hab ich auch schon von Ausfällen gehört. Aber probieren geht über studieren 
Ich glaube ich schüttel meine Brühe hier nochmal, wenigstens scheint sich der Zustand nicht weiter zu verschlechtern 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (27. Januar 2009)

G48 wär vieleicht noch ne Alternative, aber bei gesunden Mischverhältnis zwischen 1:10 - 1:20 soll die Farbe recht blass wirken! Oder?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Digger (27. Januar 2009)

@gozou:  ich hätte mal einen vorschlag zu einen erweitertem test: vllt hast du ja noch eine 220V pumpe-alten cpukühler-alter radi ?
dann wär es doch cool zu wissen wie es ausschaut, wenn eine pumpe das wasser umwälzt.

leider hab ich keine ersatzkomponenten zur verfügung. aber so ein test lässt sich doch bestimmt realisieren


e: @ nemetona: G48 is in der tat recht blaß. es hat in etwas die farbe von dem bereich wo hier im forum oben rechts dein name steht.


----------



## GoZoU (27. Januar 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> @gozou:  ich hätte mal einen vorschlag zu einen erweitertem test: vllt hast du ja noch eine 220V pumpe-alten cpukühler-alter radi ?
> dann wär es doch cool zu wissen wie es ausschaut, wenn eine pumpe das wasser umwälzt.
> 
> leider hab ich keine ersatzkomponenten zur verfügung. aber so ein test lässt sich doch bestimmt realisieren
> ...



Daran dachte ich auch schon  Leider habe ich alles, was ich nicht mehr brauchte verschenkt oder verkauft (bis auf ein paar Kühler und Anschlüsse). Vielleicht lässt sich mit etwas Glück noch was auftreiben, darum kümmer ich mich aber nicht vor März, bis dahin hat die Uni Vorrang 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (27. Januar 2009)

ja bei mir genauso..."altes zeug" hab ich auch verkauft.

vllt lässt sich ja "bastelorakel" bundy dazu überreden.


----------



## Tremendous (27. Januar 2009)

Animiert von Euren Test hatte ich es bereits parallel mit Lebensmittelfarbe probiert.
Nach 10 Tagen zeigen sich weder Flocken noch verfärbungen an den Schläuchen. Ich werde es aber noch länger beobachten.
Für diesen Farbton waren lediglich ein paar Tropfen nötig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemetona (28. Januar 2009)

@Tremendous,
dies ist ein schön kräftiger Farbton, halte uns mal auf dem laufenden wie sich deine Suppe entwickelt.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Tremendous (28. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall 
Bevor ich das in meinem Kreislauf geben soll es sich mindestens 4 Wochen bewähren.


----------



## bundymania (28. Januar 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> ja bei mir genauso..."altes zeug" hab ich auch verkauft.
> 
> vllt lässt sich ja "bastelorakel" bundy dazu überreden.


 
läääuuufft...seit letztem Sommer und ist soweit abgeschlossen 

Ich habe diverse Mittelchen in einem Kreislauf getestet und obendrein mehrere Monate in verschlossenen Gefäßen.

Abfärben tun alle farbigen Zusätze, mal mehr und mal weniger, dies lässt sich leider nicht gänzlich vermeiden !

Gute Ergebnisse in Sachen unkonventionelle Methoden brachten die Lebensmittelfarben von der Ebay Anbieterin Stoebertantchen und der bereits erwähnten Wusitta Farbe

*Die besten Ergebnisse, sowohl was die Farbtreue bei Tages- und UV Licht betrifft, konnte ich mit den Fertigmischungen von Feser und Nanoxia verzeichnen.*

Negativ sind Alphacola, AT Protect und das teure FluidXP aufgefallen (ebenfalls alles Fertigmischungen)

Alphacola (hier: rot) flockte leider , AT Protect (Rot und UV Blau) hat in der Intensität nachgelassen und es war viel mehr rosa/lia, als rot  Das Mittel wird afaik mittlerweile nicht mehr angeboten und stattdessen hat Alphacool die Nanoxia Zusätze im Angebot !

FluidXP wurde mit der Zeit dickflüssiger und es bildeten sich kleine "Ziehfäden" im AGB. Zudem konnte die Farbe (hier: orange) auch nicht überzeugen. Unter Tageslicht geht es leicht ins rosa und unter UV ins gelb/grünliche.

*Meine Empfehlungen, für farblose Zusätze bzw. Fertigmischungen: Innovatek Protect, Nanoxia Iceglow und das Feser Konzentrat*

Ich würde allerdings eher zu farbigen Schläuchen greifen, dann treten unschöne Verfärbungen erst gar nicht auf und man spart sich eventuelle Säuberungsaktionen ! 

Wer es dennoch im AGB bunt haben möchte, kann auch zu Leds greifen  

Lebensmittelfarbe von Stoebertantchen und dazu Innovatek Protect hatte ich selber über 1 1/2 Jahre im Einsatz, die Schläuche wurden nach einigen Monaten etwas trübe, aber nichts weltbewegendes und daher von meiner Seite aus zu empfehlen, wenn man sich für diese Methode entscheidet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bundymania (2. Februar 2009)

als kleine Ergänzung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FadeOfReality (2. Februar 2009)

hui dann bin ich ja einfärbungsmässig gut unterwegs mit meinem IceGlow IceBlue oder?  
sicher dass der alphacola schlauch nicht schon rosa war? XD scherz.. schlimm das ergebnis


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2009)

Schon heftig was das ausmacht.
Naja ich bleibe bei roten Schläuchen und LED im AGB


----------



## bundymania (2. Februar 2009)

Alphacool.de bietet das Zeug seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr an - wurde stillschweigend gegen Nanoxia Iceglow ersetzt


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2009)

Hm komisch, wundert mich jetzt i-wie 

btw, kannste mir verraten warum meine Forumseite hier auf einmal total groß aufgelöst und unscharf ist.
Alle anderen Seiten bei Firefox sind normal, nur pcghx nicht.


----------



## bundymania (2. Februar 2009)

?!? Nee, keine Ahnung - bei mir ist alles wie immer.


----------



## Digger (12. Februar 2009)

huhu ich hab auch mal einen veränderte variante des tests gestartet 

>beschreibung<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindfuck (15. Februar 2009)

Also mein Kumpel hatte das gleiche Problem er wollte auch rot oder orange als Farbe. Es entstanden aber immer Ablagerungen. Im Schlauch, an den Anschlüssen und in der Pumpe! Also ging er zur Tanke und Kaufte sich BASF Glysantin Protect Plus... Kühlerfrostschutz fürs Auto die Farbe ist Leuchtend Rot. Ob es UV aktiv ist kann ich nicht sagen, da er Rote Lampen drinne hat. Auf jeden Fall funktioniert alles bestens bei ihm.. und das schon seit 1,5 jahren... mfg#
http://www.automotive.basf.com/p02/...ain_and_Chassis/Cooling-fluids/Cooling-fluids


----------



## nemetona (24. Februar 2009)

@Digger,

was macht denn deine Suppe, ich wollte am kommenden Wochenende umbauen daher wär, wenn möglich, bis dahin ein kleines Update nicht schlecht. 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## PrEdaToR (24. Februar 2009)

kleine Frage zur Suppe.

Ich hab mir jetzt anderen Kühlerfrostschutz als G48 geholt, da ist aber auch Glycol und Ethandiol drinne. sollte also genauso gut sein oder?



Gruß PrEdaToR


----------



## nemetona (24. Februar 2009)

Sollte in Grunde auch funktionieren.
Welchen hast du gekauft?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Digger (24. Februar 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> @Digger,
> 
> was macht denn deine Suppe, ich wollte am kommenden Wochenende umbauen daher wär, wenn möglich, bis dahin ein kleines Update nicht schlecht.
> 
> Gruß, Nemetona


nüscht passiert. 
suppe steht auf der auf der heizung, die ca die hälfte des tages an ist.

alles immer noch klar wie wasser aus einem bergfluss.


----------



## nemetona (24. Februar 2009)

Danke!
Also schon mal besser wie meine Suppe 
Da wird es bei mir als erstes mal ein G48 - Destiliertes Wasser Gemisch, und wenn sich deine Suppe länger als gut erweist kommt mir vieleicht noch bissl Lebensmittelfarbe mit rein.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## PrEdaToR (24. Februar 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Sollte in Grunde auch funktionieren.
> Welchen hast du gekauft?
> 
> Gruß, Nemetona




Es handelt sich um Langzeit-Kühlerfrostschutz von "Ernst"

Auf der Flasche steht: Entspricht dem Freigaberahmen der KFZ-Industrie


Gruß PrEdaToR


----------



## nemetona (24. Februar 2009)

PrEdaToR schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um Langzeit-Kühlerfrostschutz von "Ernst"
> 
> Auf der Flasche steht: Entspricht dem Freigaberahmen der KFZ-Industrie
> 
> ...



Dein Ernst sollte problemlos in einer Wakü einsetzbar sein.
Ich würde es aber auch wie G48 nicht dicker als 1:10 mischen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

PrEdaToR schrieb:


> kleine Frage zur Suppe.
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt anderen Kühlerfrostschutz als G48 geholt, da ist aber auch Glycol und Ethandiol drinne. sollte also genauso gut sein oder?




Ist es auch für Alu-Motoren geeignet?
Sonst könnte die Korrosionsschutzzusammensetzung grundlegend anders ausfallen...


----------



## nemetona (25. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es auch für Alu-Motoren geeignet?
> Sonst könnte die Korrosionsschutzzusammensetzung grundlegend anders ausfallen...



Laut dieser Seite ist er für Alumotoren geeignet.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Undtot (13. Juli 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Zwischenbericht nach 10 Tagen.
> Leider ist schon eine deutliche Ausflockung zu erkennen, diese lösen sich wieder wenn man die Mischung umrühert, auch wenn die Farbe noch ein schönes Blau bietet, kommt der Einsatz in der Wakü für mich daher nicht in Frage.
> 
> Gruß, Nemetona



Das heißt doch aber, solange die Wakü bzw. das Wasser nicht länger als 10 Tage still steht ists okay.. oder nicht?


----------



## ole88 (14. Juli 2009)

also is des rote froschu Mittel verwendbar ohne Probleme? klingt ja scho ma gut


----------



## nemetona (14. Juli 2009)

Undtot schrieb:


> Das heißt doch aber, solange die Wakü bzw. das Wasser nicht länger als 10 Tage still steht ists okay.. oder nicht?




Ich habe die Suppe immer noch auf der Fensterbank stehen, und so wie sie aktuell aussieht würde ich das Zeug definitiv nicht in die Wakü kippen, der Schlauch ist milchig Blau verfärbt und der Boden des Glases ist 3-4mm hoch mit Ausflockungen bedeckt.

Wenn ich am Wochenende zu Hause bin mach mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Undtot (14. Juli 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Ich habe die Suppe immer noch auf der Fensterbank stehen, und so wie sie aktuell aussieht würde ich das Zeug definitiv nicht in die Wakü kippen, der Schlauch ist milchig Blau verfärbt und der Boden des Glases ist 3-4mm hoch mit Ausflockungen bedeckt.
> 
> Wenn ich am Wochenende zu Hause bin mach mal ein paar Bilder.



Das war ja nicht die Frage


----------



## nemetona (14. Juli 2009)

Undtot schrieb:


> Das war ja nicht die Frage




Aber die Antwort!
Ich würde es nicht einsetzen, was so früh schon ausflockt und die Farbe am Schlauch abfärbt bekommt von mir ein NoGo!


----------



## Nucleus (14. Juli 2009)

Ich würde auch keinen Balanceakt eingehen wollen, indem ich pokere, dass das zeug ja vielleicht OK ist, wenn es in Bewegung bleibt.

Wie jeder Andere auch, habe ich mehrere Hundert Ocken für meine WaKü ausgegeben und würde nur wegen dem Bisschen Farbe die Komponenten nicht riskieren wollen...

Wer Farbe will, nimmt farbige Schläuche und ein Beleuchtungsmodul im AGB.


----------



## nemetona (14. Juli 2009)

Seit geraumer Zeit habe ich eine Testsuppe stehen aus G48 verstärkt mit blauer Wusitta Lebensmittelfarbe, diese macht seit knapp 2 Monaten einen sehr guten Eindruck und wird wohl bei mir zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Digger (14. Juli 2009)

ja die suppe steht bei mir auch noch rum  genau die gleiche mischung.

leider is bei mir die blaue wusitta farbe verschewunden und es ist nur noch das blau vom G48 da 
das stück feser schlauch klar/uv ist sehr milchig geworden. liegt aber auch als ganzes stück IM wasser.

ablagerungen habe ich aber keine 

edit: die suppe steht jetzt schon ganze 5 monate. jedoch ohne bewegung und unter zimmertemperaturen und gelegentlich sonneneinstrahlung.


----------



## Forti (17. Juli 2009)

Toller Test, alle. Nur weiss ich nun trotzdem nicht so richtig was ich machen soll. 
Würde schon gerne meinen neuen AGB farblich untermalen, doch habe ich Angst das mir meine Komponenten beschädigt werden. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, DD 16/10 andauernd auszutauschen ist auch nicht ganz preiswert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn dir eine farbige Beleuchtung nicht reicht, könntest du es mit Fenster-Klebefolie probieren.
Oder du bastelst dir einen AGB aus farbigem Plexiglas.


----------



## Forti (17. Juli 2009)

öhm, naja ich finde es schon ansehnlicher wenn das Kühlmittel sich farblich sprudelnder weise vom rest abhebt.


----------



## Chucky1978 (17. Juli 2009)

lol Gestern nach austasuchen der Verschlauchung rausgefunden... G48 only mit Dest. Wasser 1:20 verfärbt sogar nach < 1 Monat die Schläcuhe (blau bis milchig)... ich bleib bei schwarzen schläuchen  und ausflockugen habe ich auch.. also leigt das ausflocken vermutlich nicht ubedingt a der Farbe selbst


----------



## nemetona (19. Juli 2009)

@Chucky1978,

ein paar Bilder davon an dieser Stelle würden mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Digger (24. Juli 2009)

ui dass sich die schläuche weiß färben mit G48 hatte ich bei mir auch mit den feser tubes.


----------



## 0Martin21 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich habe vor mein Wasser ein zu Färben/oder aus zu tauschen, mit dem *Fluid XP+ Ultra with z-7 Alien Green**.

*Die Farbe soll grün-gelb sein und ein leuchten. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe mit Feser One Cooling Fluid bis lang (ein Jahr) gute Erfahrungen gemacht und das Acid-Grün sieht sehr schön aus und leuchtet auch sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (25. Juli 2009)

Hm, am besten bei aquatuning.

Edit: sieht sehr gut aus, die Farbe wollte ich in etwas auch.


----------



## nemetona (26. Juli 2009)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mein Wasser ein zu Färben/oder aus zu tauschen, mit dem *Fluid XP+ Ultra with z-7 Alien Green**.
> 
> *Die Farbe soll grün-gelb sein und ein leuchten. Was haltet ihr davon?



Von Usern des Fluid XP bekommt man immer mal wieder ein negatives Feedback zu höhren, mal abgesehen vom Preis, dies wär schon ein Grund es zu meiden.


----------



## 0Martin21 (26. Juli 2009)

mußt ja nicht das sein, geht ja um die Farbe.


----------



## Chucky1978 (29. Juli 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> @Chucky1978,
> 
> ein paar Bilder davon an dieser Stelle würden mich sehr interessieren.



zu spät gelesen sorry.. Restschläcuhe sind gestern in den gelben Sack gewandert... aber vielleicht hab ich eine übersehen... ich suche


----------



## Chucky1978 (29. Juli 2009)

Teilweise Glück.. nicht das beste Beispiel, die, die ich gestern weg geworfen habe waren schimmer.. der hier kann man noch fast als clear durchgehen lassen


----------



## Hektor123 (20. August 2009)

Ich hol den Thread nochmal hoch.
Zur Vorgeschichte:
Ich habe mir damals auch die Wusitta Lebensittelfarbe im Kaufland geholt. Die wurde zusammen mit dest. Wasser + InnoProtect verwendet. Als ich jetzt in Rahmen der Umbauarbeiten in die Kühler schaute, war dort deutlich eine bläuliche/türkise Schicht vorzufinden. Hatte probiert sie mit einem Schraubenzieher etwas anzukratzen ging aber nicht so leicht.
Da ich allerdings schon gerne eine schöne Farbe hätte, das Risiko aber weiterhin trotzdem besteht, bin ich im Moment etwas unentschlossen.
Was könnte man besser machen?
Vielleicht hilft der Trick mit dem Kaffeefilter?
Allerdings habe ich auch beobachtet dass die Lebensmittelfarbe selbst im Gläschen mit der Zeit ausflockt und sich ablagert.
Von daher: Was tun?^^


----------



## Equilibrium (20. August 2009)

wenn Du´s Blau haben magst, dann nimm Des. Wasser + G48 das geht prima


----------



## Hektor123 (20. August 2009)

Chucky1978 schrieb:


> lol Gestern nach austasuchen der Verschlauchung rausgefunden... G48 only mit Dest. Wasser 1:20 verfärbt sogar nach < 1 Monat die Schläcuhe (blau bis milchig)... ich bleib bei schwarzen schläuchen  und ausflockugen habe ich auch.. also leigt das ausflocken vermutlich nicht ubedingt a der Farbe selbst


 
Soviel dazu...


----------



## Equilibrium (20. August 2009)

Also Ausflockungen hab ich keine gehabt. Er hatte bestimmt Staubflusen drinn.


----------



## Hektor123 (20. August 2009)

Mit G48 bekommt man alleine aber keine kräftige Farbe oder?!
Und weißt du, wo man es herbekommt, kommst ja aus der Ecke.


----------



## Equilibrium (20. August 2009)

Also bei mir ist es schon tiefblau. Das bekommst im Autozubehör (ATU, Baumarkt, Kaufland usw.)


----------



## Hektor123 (20. August 2009)

Kaufland hört sich eig ganz gut an, mal schaun, ob ich da was finden werde, wenn du mit Baumarkt Praktiker meinst, ists nicht so gut 
ATU weiß ich grad nicht, wo hier einer ist....mal suchen.
€: natürlich in Alsdorf  ... Erkelenz wäre am nähesten.


----------



## Equilibrium (20. August 2009)

Also bei uns im Kaufland in der Autozubehörabteilung gibt es das in 3-5L Kanister.


----------



## Hektor123 (20. August 2009)

Als Konzentrat oder Fertiggemisch?


----------



## Equilibrium (20. August 2009)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> Als Konzentrat oder Fertiggemisch?


 
Konzentrat!


----------



## Hektor123 (20. August 2009)

Ist natürlich ne ganze Menge.^^ Ich werd mich glaub ich nach der Arbeit mal auf dem Weg machen. Wie sehts denn dann noch mit anderen Mittelchen aus wie Innoprotect. Hatte mir kürzlich erst ne neue Flasche bestellt und ist noch verschlossen.


----------



## Equilibrium (20. August 2009)

öhm..nö das lass mal sein. Das G48 reicht völlig aus, da es ja auch für mischkreisläufe (Auto) gedacht ist.

Aber ich steig demnächst um und brauche Inno


----------



## Hektor123 (20. August 2009)

Wieso steigst du um? Also weg vom G48? Von mir aus können wir uns da außergerichtlich einigen 
Vorallem ist das G48 ja auch für Alu gedacht. Ich musste mein Inno AGB unten aufbohren und Gewinde reinscheniden, dort liegt das Alu jetzt blank, wäre also nicht schlecht oder?
€: und übrigens: endlich mal ein neues Avatar, aber das Alte passte ja auch ich mehr


----------



## Nucleus (20. August 2009)

G48 sollte es eigentlich auch an der Tanke geben...


----------



## Hektor123 (20. August 2009)

Ok, aber bestimmt zu nem anderen Preis oder?


----------



## Nucleus (20. August 2009)

Das weiß ich nicht.

Aber für den Notfall weißt DU wo Du es herbekommst


----------



## Equilibrium (20. August 2009)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> €: und übrigens: endlich mal ein neues Avatar, aber das Alte passte ja auch ich mehr


 
ein wenig ...Sorry

ja da hast Du recht, da ich meine EE CPU nicht mehr besitze.


----------



## Hektor123 (20. August 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Aber für den Notfall weißt DU wo Du es herbekommst


 
Jup, obwohl ich mir da nicht so sicher bin, die Tanke bei uns is relativ klein, wenn ich mir so andere anschaue.


----------



## zettiii (20. August 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht ob es das in blau gibt, aber die Farben von Feser sollen doch klasse sein ?! 
hier sowas : http://www.a-c-shop.de/Feser-One-Fluid-UV-Blue-1L


----------



## Hektor123 (20. August 2009)

Naja, ich will mir lieber den Farbton selber zusammenstellen, außerdem kostet das Zeug ein ganzes Stück mehr. G48 verwenden ja doch recht viele.
Aber mal zu meinem Problem:
Habe mir eben mal den verdächtigen Kühler angeschaut. Komischerweise hat nur ein Spawa-Kühler Ablagerungen. Das is der, wo die Original-Heatpipe drüberliegt. Hat die Ablagerung vllt etwas mit der Temperatur zu tun? Spannungswandler werden ja doch recht heiß. Alle anderen Kühler sind frei von Ablagerungen. Hier mal ein Vergleichsbild.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einbaurichtung wird ja wohl nichts damit zu tun haben oder? Kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Nucleus (20. August 2009)

Vielleicht war in dem Kühler irgendwas was die Bildung des Rotzes begünstigt hat - Verunreinigungen, oder sowas.


----------



## Hektor123 (21. August 2009)

Waren alle neu und hatten alle die gleichen Bedingungen.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

Igitt...das sieht ja mal übel aus!

An den Temps wird es wohl nicht liegen, sonst sähe der andere Spawa Freezer genauso aus.


----------



## Hektor123 (21. August 2009)

Ist aber schon merkwürdig oder? Schließlich ist nur ein einziger betroffen.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

öhm sieht nach grünspan aus bääh, vielleicht weil der durchfluss anders war oder hm ka fällt mir nix ein


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> öhm sieht nach grünspan aus bääh, vielleicht weil der durchfluss anders war oder hm ka fällt mir nix ein


 
wenn das Grünspan ist, dann müsste das System ziemlich lange brach gelegen haben, da das schon eine beachtlich menge ist. Und so schnell wächst Grünspan auch nicht.

Außerdem müsste die Oberfläche unbehandelt gewesen sein, um eine derart große Angriffsfläche zu bieten.


----------



## Hektor123 (21. August 2009)

Grünspan ist es nicht, es sind schlicht die Ablagerung des Gemischs aus Inno+Lebensmittelfarbe, ist auch eher türkis/blau. Es war mal länger nicht in Verwendung wegen Umbauarbeiten, doch so lange auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

Ist es denn eher Kristalin, oder Pulverig?...hast Du normales Leitungswasser benutzt, oder dem. Wasser?


----------



## Digger (21. August 2009)

da muss doch was drin geklebt haben, was reagiert hat.....
iwas noch von der produktion oder so.
allein die tatsache, dass es nur an der stelle ist, ist schon mysteriös


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> da muss doch was drin geklebt haben, was reagiert hat.....
> iwas noch von der produktion oder so.
> allein die tatsache, dass es nur an der stelle ist, ist schon mysteriös


 

Das denke ich mir auch.

heißt ja nicht umsonst, dass man vor Inbetriebnahme nochmal alles gründlich durchspülen soll.


----------



## Hektor123 (22. August 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ist es denn eher Kristalin, oder Pulverig?...hast Du normales Leitungswasser benutzt, oder dem. Wasser?


Es waren schon kleine Bröckchen. Es war kein leitunsgwasser, halt das übliche "Destillierte" Wasser ausm Baumarkt.
Naja egal habs ja jetzt wieder suabergekriegt.
War auch eben mal an der Tanke wegen G48, hatten jedoch nur ihr Shell eigenes Zeug da. Mein Vater hat hier noch solches Zeug, hab mir mal probeweise was zusammengemischt. Sollte doch auch klappen oder?
Auf jeden Fall ist der Farbton danach schonmal sehr schön.
Bilder im Anhang.
€: Hab grad mal im Netz gesucht:
http://www.pentosin.de/shop_produkt.php?c=214,231&pid=708


----------



## Nucleus (22. August 2009)

Bist Du sicher, dass das G48 ist?


----------



## Digger (22. August 2009)

> Pentosin Langzeitfrostschutz


also frostschutz brauchst du mit sicherheit nicht in deinem PC 

du musst nach korrosionsschutz suchen.


----------



## Hektor123 (22. August 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass das G48 ist?



Nein das ist kein G48, wie du an dem Behälter erkennst.

@Digger: Da ist auch Korrosionsschutz mit drin. Hab grad mal gesucht im Netz, haben wohl schon mehrere verwendet und mit Erfolg. Ich geb ihm mal ne Chance.


----------



## Digger (22. August 2009)

ja ok, mag ja sein, aber reiner korrosionsschutz ist doch passender.

aber gut, ich bin mal aufs ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Hektor123 (22. August 2009)

Haupstsächlich ist das ja für Korrosionsschutz verantwortlich, zweitrangig gehts halt auch um Frostschutz, damit dir die Kiste nicht einfriert. Übers Ergebnis bin ich auch gespannt, bin aber (noch) ganz zuversichtlich


----------



## Equilibrium (22. August 2009)

Du bist Dir aber schon bewußt, dass Du Glysantin brauchst um den optimalen korrosionsschutz zu erhalten?!


----------



## Hektor123 (22. August 2009)

Was ist denn an dem Glysantin anders oder besser? Noch kann ich es mir ja kaufen. Aber warum sollte das andere denn schlechter sein? Ist immer hin auch für BMW, Porsche etc. zugelassen und bietet Schutz für Metalle+Alu-Komponenten. Ich bin kein Chemiker.^^


----------



## Equilibrium (22. August 2009)

- Verträglichkeit mit Kunststoffen
- Korrossionsschutz bei verschiedenen Buntmetallen und Stahlwerkstoffen
- Schmiereigenschaft für die Pumpen und im Kühlsystem weiter verwendeten Lagerwerkstoffen ( Gleitlager z.B. Durchflusssensor etc)
- Nichtausflocken


----------



## Chucky1978 (22. August 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Du bist Dir aber schon bewußt, dass Du Glysantin brauchst um den optimalen korrosionsschutz zu erhalten?!



*Klugscheissmode an*

Glysantin ist eine Kfz-Frostschutzmittel-Marke von BASF

*klugscheissmode aus*

Glycerin ggf. Glyk(c)ol passt da schon eher


----------



## Equilibrium (22. August 2009)

Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Glysantin ist eine Kfz-Frostschutzmittel-Marke von BASF


 
Ach sag bloß?! Es ist auch korrosionsschutzmittel für mischkreisläufe, so wie sie in Autos vorkommen und in Wakü´s zum Teil auch (AL CU usw.)!

um mich mal selber zu zitieren:


> - Korrossionsschutz bei verschiedenen Buntmetallen und Stahlwerkstoffen


----------



## Chucky1978 (22. August 2009)

Bei Buntmetalen muss man ja drauf achten das die Bunte Farbe nicht abblättert, aber selbst habe ich noch keine Stoff aus Stahl gesehen. muss unangenehm sein das zu tragen...zwickt bestimmt im Schritt


----------



## Equilibrium (22. August 2009)

Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Bei Buntmetalen muss man ja drauf achten das die Bunte Farbe nicht abblättert, aber selbst habe ich noch keine Stoff aus Stahl gesehen. muss unangenehm sein das zu tragen...zwickt bestimmt im Schritt


 

Ich lach später, ok?


----------



## Chucky1978 (22. August 2009)

schon ok... mir ist eh schwindelig..scheiss Gemüse


----------



## Hektor123 (22. August 2009)

Chucky1978 schrieb:


> *Klugscheissmode an*
> 
> Glysantin ist eine Kfz-Frostschutzmittel-Marke von BASF
> 
> ...



So, war eben mal im Kaufland und hab mir das Etikett von G48 mal angeschaut. Inhaltsstoffe: Glykol.
Inhaltsstoff aus meinem Zeug: Glykol.
Glysantin ist nur der Typenname und ist kein chem. Mittel, sehe ich das jetzt richtig?
Um auf den Mischkreisläufen zurückzukommen.
Es steht dort auf dem Etikett, dass es für Buntmetall + Alu geeignet ist, also was will man mehr?.


----------



## Equilibrium (23. August 2009)

Nein das siehst Du völlig richtig.
Na wenn das Etikett das ausweist, dann ist doch alles in Butter. 

Ist aber leider nicht bei jedem Frostschutzmittel so


----------



## Hektor123 (23. August 2009)

Gut dann bin ich ja beruhigt Meister


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2009)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> Wieso steigst du um? Also weg vom G48? Von mir aus können wir uns da außergerichtlich einigen
> Vorallem ist das G48 ja auch für Alu gedacht. Ich musste mein Inno AGB unten aufbohren und Gewinde reinscheniden, dort liegt das Alu jetzt blank, wäre also nicht schlecht oder?



In nem Motorkreislauf herschen andere Bedingungen (Temperaturen, Durchfluss), andere Materialien (kein Kupfer, kein Nickel), die weiter auseinanderliegen (z.T. nicht elektrisch leitend verbunden sind) und es werden andere Anforderungen gestellt (z.T. große Wandstärken und Querschnitte, bei denen ein bißchen Korrosion tolleriert wird).
Erfahrungen mit gänzlich ungeschütztem Alu liegen mit keinem Wasserzusatz vor und afaik hat sich auch seit *Schätzung* nem Jahrzehnt kein Hersteller mehr getraut, uneloxiertes Alu zu verbauen. An deiner Stelle würde ich den AGB regelmäßig kontrollieren.



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Habe mir eben mal den verdächtigen Kühler angeschaut. Komischerweise hat nur ein Spawa-Kühler Ablagerungen. Das is der, wo die Original-Heatpipe drüberliegt. Hat die Ablagerung vllt etwas mit der Temperatur zu tun?



Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Folgte der Kühler im Kreislauf direkt auf den G-Flow?
Ich hatte auch einige Zeit einen Alu-Kühler in meinem Kreislauf (ganz ohne Schutz) und ebenfalls gehäuft Ablagerungen im darauf folgenden Kühler. Ggf. hat die Farbe die Schutzeigenschaften des IP ausgehebelt.



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dem Glysantin anders oder besser?



BASF verdient garantiert mit.



Hektor123 schrieb:


> So, war eben mal im Kaufland und hab mir das Etikett von G48 mal angeschaut. Inhaltsstoffe: Glykol.
> Inhaltsstoff aus meinem Zeug: Glykol.



In die Liste könntest du auch die meisten Wakü-Mittelchen einsortieren. Glykol (gelegentlich auch andere Diole) dienen aber afaik nur als Trägermittel für die eigentlichen Wirkstoffe.



> Glysantin ist nur der Typenname und ist kein chem. Mittel, sehe ich das jetzt richtig?



Jup, ist ein rechtlich geschützter Name, afaik für ein Gemisch.



> Um auf den Mischkreisläufen zurückzukommen.
> Es steht dort auf dem Etikett, dass es für Buntmetall + Alu geeignet ist, also was will man mehr?.



Ne Garantie, dass es jegliche Korrosion in Gegenwart von blankem Alu und Kupfer bei 20-40°C und geringer Strömung unterbindet und bei diesen Bedingungen auch keine Ablagerungen hinterlässt sowie ein lang haltende und intensive Farbe besitzt, nachdem es mit einer angemessenen Menge Wasser verdünnt wurde.


----------



## Hektor123 (24. August 2009)

War ja mal ne sehr ausführliche Antwort.
Danke 
1.) Jo, den AGB halte ich sowieso im Auge, evtl wird er auch mal getauscht, schon ärgerlich, dass das Teil nur 2 Ausgänge hatte.
2.) Der Kühler war nicht direkt hinter dem G-Flow.


----------



## icecold (24. August 2009)

Ein Frostschutz ist doch nicht schlecht dann kanste einenen Chiller nehemen und minus Temperaturen vom Wasser haben. Je nach Frostschutzt sind da sicher so -10° bis -20° C drinn. Der Chiller könnte aber Laut werden. 

Spaß bei Seite. Ich würde mit dem Frostschutzt mitel oder sonstigen sachen aufpassen weil die ja für andere Zwecke ausgelegt sind (z.B. Auto) bei denen Sachen, die in einer Wakü sehr schlecht sind, OK sind.

MfG icecold


----------



## Hektor123 (24. August 2009)

ich werds ja beobachten und noch ist das Zeug in der Testphase.


----------



## icecold (24. August 2009)

OK bin gespannt


----------



## Chucky1978 (31. August 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Also Ausflockungen hab ich keine gehabt. Er hatte bestimmt Staubflusen drinn.



Auch schon gehabt... Staubflusen sind bei mir "Fäden" keine flocken... da sie sich mit der Zeit zusammenhängen.. die Flocken verbinden sich nicht miteinander...


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Februar 2010)

Feser One Cooling Fluid orange nach 1,5 Jahren Betrieb im Plexiglas AGB - gereinigt mit normalen Spülmittel. 

*Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher: *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojoxy (3. Mai 2010)

Nice, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist bis auf ein bisschen rot? am unteren Gewinde alles wieder wie frisch?

Ich darf demnächst auch mal wieder mein Wasser ablassen, hab so ne rote Pampe drin. Bin mal gespannt wie meine Schläuche und Kühler anschließend aussehn.

@Dax:

Was hast Du nun für ne Farbe drin? Oder komplett ohne?

Grüße
MOJO


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Mai 2010)

Ich habe einmal das Feser One CF orange und acidgreen in dem alphacool AGB. (Habe zwei Systeme!)


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

sieht doch alles cool aus ! Und interessanter test


----------



## mojoxy (4. Mai 2010)

Mit was haste das eigentlich gereinigt? Nur Wasser wird ja wohl kaum reichen?!

Ich hab auf eBay güstig nen Kühler (EK Waterblocks 8800) für meine Graka erstanden. Leider sah der auf den Bildern in der Auktion deutlich besser aus als in echt 

Will nicht wissen was der für ein Süppchen der in seinem Kreislauf hat rotieren lassen. Selbst das Plexi war dreckig!

Hier mal ein Bildchen was ich, zugegeben etwas erstaunt, aus dem Karton gezogen habe (nachdem ich das Plexi abgeschraubt hatte):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab ihn nun mal provisorisch mit Spüli gereinigt, aber manche Stellen wollen einfach nicht ganz sauber werden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie er die schwarze Farbe vom RAM-Kühler runter bekommen hat, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Oder ist da was bekannt? Aber das übermal ich einfach. Empfiehlt sich da ne besondere Farbe/Lack/Tinte? Oder hauptsache schwarz? xD

Sorry für die Bilderqualität, hab leider nur mein Handy zur Hand. Man sollte aber den Unterschied erkennen xD

Grüße
MOJO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (4. Mai 2010)

also cilit bang sollte auf jeden fall das ding sauber kriegen. ansonsten essigreiniger.
mit zahnpasta kann man auch gut nachbehandeln.

für den spawa kühler reicht normale farbe bestimmt aus. wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst nimm hitzebeständige farbe. aber lackier nicht die kontaktflächen zum kühler bzw zu den spawas


----------



## mojoxy (4. Mai 2010)

Ne keine Angst den schraub ich vorher ab  Das wär ja noch schöner sonst...

Wegen Silit Bang. Ist das nicht etwas zu aggresiv? Empfohlene Vorgehensweise? Einweichen oder gleich drauf los schrubben?

Danke und Grüße
MOJO


----------



## Digger (4. Mai 2010)

na was willstn dem kupfer antun 

öhm kp einfach mal in reiniger wasser legen und paar minuten ziehen lassen


----------



## GoZoU (5. Mai 2010)

Digger schrieb:


> na was willstn dem kupfer antun



Hast du schonmal daran gedacht, dass Cillit Bang vielleicht deshalb so eine gute "Reinigungswirkung" erzielt, weil es das Material angreift?



			
				Cillit Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht anwendbar auf:
> 
> 
> heißen oder beschädigten Oberflächen
> ...


Daher würde ich den Kühler nicht allzu lange in Cillit Bang schwimmen lassen. Übrigens sollten alle Gummiteile - sprich Dichtungen - nicht mit dem Zeug in Kontakt kommen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Mai 2010)

Am besten mit Metallpolitur reinigen. Gibt es sogar speziell für Kupfer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (5. Mai 2010)

Polierpaste und Dremel FTW!


----------



## mojoxy (5. Mai 2010)

@Dax: Wo bekomm ich denn am besten Metallpolitur her? Baumarkt? Was kostet der Spaß?

Grüße
MOJO


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Mai 2010)

Sollte jeder Baumarkt haben. Ich glaube, ich habe für meine drei oder vier Euro bezahlt. Da man wirklich nicht viel von dem Zeugs braucht, reicht auch eine kleine Pulle! Für die Ecken nimmst Du am besten einen Schraubendreher, den Du mit einem Tuch umwickelst.


----------

